# Urine Odor Eliminator



## JimG (Feb 1, 2013)

Hi All,
I have a 14yo female with hip dysplasia who sometimes will sneak off somewhere in the house to pee rather than brave the four brick steps it takes for her to go outside.
Has anyone had success with a chemical that will either remove the urine scent totally (for a dog's nose, tough to do), or, make the scent unpleasant such that she would not return to that spot?
A small price to pay for having our girl this long.
Thank you.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Nature's Miracle works good.


----------



## rosegold (Nov 9, 2016)

Yes Natures Miracle. Blot up as much urine as possible first. Then soak the area in Natures Miracle for as long as possible, at least a few hours, before cleaning it back up.


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

JimG...Sorry to hear about your girls hips, been through that once myself. Consider building a simple ramp on the steps or check on line they are not expensive....she could use that for most of her time going forward....


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

3goldens2keep said:


> JimG...Sorry to hear about your girls hips, been through that once myself. Consider building a simple ramp on the steps or check on line they are not expensive....she could use that for most of her time going forward....


Yes a ramp would make it easier for her. 

Many years ago when my first Golden was that age, my husband built a ramp for our guy. I've got 4 steps in my house.
Ramps don't have to be fancy basically functional and safe. My husband used scrap wood and a piece of carpet remnant, worked great.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Agree re: the ramp. My partner made one for my boy when he had bilateral TPLO surgery. It was just plywood covered in a black grippy mat with some support underneath. It went out pretty long b/c while we only had two steps, they were deep steps. Alternatively, using a help 'em up harness might be another option. Or putting rewashable panties (like for bitches in heat) while she's in the house. 

Re: the odor, I agree Nature's miracle is great. We tend to use white vinegar though cause we have that on hand more often than nature's miracle.


----------

